# Ace Combat 6 (Xbox 360) : Release Date: Oct 23, 2007



## Vince (Jul 1, 2007)

I seriously thought this was a photo:






HD Trailer:
Gametrailers.com - Ace Combat 6 - Trailer HD


 wow.


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 1, 2007)

Awwwwesome!
I still need to get a hold of the last one, the Belkan war or whatever it's called.
I'm guessing this one won't be on the PS2 though


----------



## Lee (Jul 1, 2007)

I still haven't picked the most recent one, because I borrowed 4 from someone and beat it in a day It was damn fun though.


----------



## Alpo (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks good. I'm not much of a flying game fan, though. Except for Pilot Wings, those games are awesome.


----------



## Naren (Jul 2, 2007)

Those graphics are amazing.


----------



## XEN (Jul 2, 2007)

Elder Scrolls V anyone? That looks freakin' real!


----------



## Naren (Jul 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Elder Scrolls V anyone? That looks freakin' real!



I don't see the connection...


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 2, 2007)

Holy shit I thought that was a picture at first too.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 2, 2007)

If it's even half as fun as the previous 2 were:


----------



## XEN (Jul 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't see the connection...



Graphic quality...? 

Yes, I am random.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 3, 2007)

totally awesome stuff going on there, plus it has achievments which makes me a happy panda


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 3, 2007)

My all time favorite series. I can't wait for online ownage!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW!!!!

The last Ace Combat I played an enjoyed though was Ace Combat 2


----------



## Vince (Jul 29, 2007)

I downloaded the demo last week. Holy crap! The graphics & control are AMAZING!

The only thing I didn't like was that it was more arcade than realistic. I don't know a lot about flight, but I do know an F-16 can't hold 195 missiles 

Seriously fun game though & I've been playing the crap out of the demo, it's the first photo-realistic game I've ever seen. Absolutely the best graphics in a video game ever.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 29, 2007)

Fuel, who needs fucking fuel! Shove more missiles in that shit! Pilot seat, who needs a....


----------



## Scott (Jul 29, 2007)

I will fucking see you guys online when that one comes out


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, guys, I am currently playing Ace Combat 5: The Unsung War... man, its graphics are awesome!  So I expected even better stuff from any future titles. It looks really promising!


----------



## b3n (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## b3n (Jul 30, 2007)

Vince said:


> The only thing I didn't like was that it was more arcade than realistic. I don't know a lot about flight, but I do know an F-16 can't hold 195 missiles



If you want realism you could always play Falcon 3.0





 

I remember buying this about 12 years ago - looks basic as shit but the manual was about 300 pages long!


----------



## Vince (Jul 30, 2007)

Falcon rocked! I actually owned the original CGA Falcon back in the late 80s / early 90s.

My all-time favorite flight sim had to be Chuck Yeager's Air Combat. What a fun game


----------



## b3n (Jul 30, 2007)

I've never seen the first falcon game though...


----------



## Groff (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't wait to play it. Ever since my PS2 broke a few years ago, i've been dying to play these games. So glad I can play it on my 360!

p.s. My PS2 died RIGHT after I beat Metal gear solid 3. I guess it just couldn't handle the awesomeness!


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow!!! This demo is a lot of fun! I've also been playing fighter-sims since the beginning of the Falcon series. But I got bored with it, after all the bugs and community politics that came along with Falcon 4.0. While I tried to get back into the swing of things when Allied Force and Lock-On got released. Nothing really kept my interest for very long. Mainly because they just weren't fun, and it took forever for bugfixes to come out. 

This however has me hooked. It runs great and it looks absolutely gorgeous on a 1080p display. For whatever reason, it defaulted to a chase cam view at first. But when I figured out how to get the in-cockpit view. My reaction was       

Dunno if it's just because of all the years of playing these fighter sims on the PC. But I found myself really wishing for a throttle/stick controller setup. Looks like I'm going to get my wish  

Ace Combat Flightstick Bundle Announced

This is seriously going to kick all sorts of ass online. I can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## b3n (Jul 30, 2007)

When I was a kid I wanted nothing more than a full thrustmaster setup...I'm so getting that bundle.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, that looks amazing!! So many cool titles coming out for the 360 soon


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 10, 2007)

If anyone's still unsure what the HUD functions are, or need some tips. There's a printable guide now on the official site. 

Screen Layout and Demo Tips

Some of the screenshots on the Jpn version of the site look amazing.











Also some of the landscapes are just gorgeous.


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, that helps soooo much.

I downloaded the demo, but it was my first time really getting into a flight game, so I had no idea what the fuck everything meant.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 10, 2007)

b3n said:


> If you want realism you could always play Falcon 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't have so much to do with this topic, but your post reminded me of something from my childhood. My father had gotten two computers set up and linked together via serial connection. One of the first multiplayer games I ever played was an Air Traffic Controller game I believe was called Tracon and it was linked with some flight simulator. I was always horrible at flying, so I always played the ATC and would try to manage air space while my dad did the flying through FS.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, the landscapes looks sick in a good way!!! 

Two of my biggest complains about *Ace Combat 5* are the crappy looking landscapes and the wingmen AI, well, or the lack of it. It looks like AC6 completely address the landscapes issues and more. Now I am just hoping the wingmen AI in AC6 is going to be just as good!!! I simply cannot wait for it to come out.


----------



## Vince (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, if you have an Xbox 360, you owe it to yourself to download the demo. Absolutely the best graphics ever.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Yeah, if you have an Xbox 360, you owe it to yourself to download the demo. Absolutely the best graphics ever.



christ i used to play the hell early falcon games when the graphics were shitty. Those graphics are amazing. I'd put it up there with crysis's graphics. I may actually buy this, i sorta grew off the flight sims though, but it may be worth just to really give my computer a thrashing


----------



## F1Filter (Aug 14, 2007)

Some in-cockpit goodness.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOA!!! Looks like I know what I'm doing tonight!!! That bundle looks cool, might have to grab that as a christmas present to myself!


----------



## Steve (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like it's time to invest in a 360....


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmmm I downloaded the demo yesterday.... the graphics are top notch!!   The fun factor... eh, I seemed to get bored. Is the full-version going to have more to do? It was kinda like "okay... you shot down a bunch of them.... look out here comes some more!!!" over and over.... no real "dog fights" or anything, the planes just seemed to fly away from you.  Anyone else feel the same?  It's definitely asthetically awesome though, maybe I just need to play it more?


----------



## Groff (Aug 15, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm I downloaded the demo yesterday.... the graphics are top notch!!   The fun factor... eh, I seemed to get bored. Is the full-version going to have more to do? It was kinda like "okay... you shot down a bunch of them.... look out here comes some more!!!" over and over.... no real "dog fights" or anything, the planes just seemed to fly away from you.  Anyone else feel the same?  It's definitely asthetically awesome though, maybe I just need to play it more?



If you've ever played any of the other ace combat games you'll know that after the first half hour of learning to play, things really heat up. They're all great games!


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 17, 2007)

Man, the more I check out those graphics, the more I feel depressed over the fact that I have no plan in buying the Xbox 360...


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 21, 2007)

New trailer (#2) is now available on Live in 720p / 5.1. 
If you're even remotely a fan of the series, then you definitely need to check this out. This has got to be one of the most epic editing jobs I've ever seen in a game trailer.


----------



## Nick (Sep 21, 2007)

damn, that looks nice, iv not played any of the ace combat series in a while but il deffo be picking this up on release.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Sep 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> Looks like it's time to invest in a 360....



 

OMG


----------



## Vince (Oct 13, 2007)

Release date is just over a week away. I'm super geeked-up for this one, I've been playing the demo quite a bit lately.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 13, 2007)

Stoked.

I want the flightstick bundle


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 13, 2007)

Super fucking stoked here. I've had my flightstick bundle on preorder since it was announced. 

Seeing how many squadrons are already being formed on the AC6 forum. I'm down with anyone wanting to get a squadron set up here. Something like the "777 squadron" or whatever else anyone can come up with.

The logo for this site is even usable for an emblem.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 13, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> Super fucking stoked here. I've had my flightstick bundle on preorder since it was announced.
> 
> Seeing how many squadrons are already being formed on the AC6 forum. I'm down with anyone wanting to get a squadron set up here. Something like the "777 squadron" or whatever else anyone can come up with.
> 
> The logo for this site is even usable for an emblem.



That would be neat! If it ever makes its way to PS3, I'd be happy to be in Squad 777


----------



## Azyiu (Oct 14, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That would be neat! If it ever makes its way to PS3, I'd be happy to be in Squad 777



Sadly I think this game is a Xbox 360 exclusive.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Azyiu (Oct 15, 2007)

^ Hey, Tom, I feel just as disappointed too, man. For one thing, I just don't have the extra money to invest on an Xbox any time soon. I have just enough to get either the PS3 or the Xbox... since I am a long time PS games player, it just makes sense for me to get a PS3 instead... oh well...


----------



## Naren (Oct 15, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That would be neat! If it ever makes its way to PS3, I'd be happy to be in Squad 777



Even if it went to the PS3, which is unlikely, PS3 and Xbox 360 servers are seperated. I don't exactly know why they can't play together. In fact, there was a presentation at my company last week by some of the localization guys and when they were talking about the Xbox 360, they mentioned that 40% of the games on the Xbox 360 are Xbox 360 exclusives, 40% of the games are on both Xbox 360 and PS3, and the other 20% are on Xbox 360 and other consoles (primarily PC and Wii). 

So, even though close to 40% of the Xbox 360 games coming out now are also on PS3, it'll just be PS3 players versus PS3 players and Xbox 360 players versus Xbox 360 players. I do know that in the PC gaming, all online action games were PC versus PC and they never went against console players.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 13, 2007)

so has anyone bought this then? Thoughts?

I can't decide whether to get it or not, with mass effect and kane & lynch lurking on the horizon!


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 16, 2007)

I got the flightstick bundle when it came out. But until this week, I've been on a quest to finish up the single player games in the Orange Box. 

Haven't tried this online yet. But the campaign mode is getting good. If you've tried out the demo. That mission is actually a prologue for the campaign itself. So once you get past that, only then the opening credits start rolling and the storyline really begins. The AI is definitely much better than what you were dealing with in the demo. Watching your replays gets pretty entertaining, when you only then realize that someone was trying to stay on your tail for the past 5 minutes. 

The flightstick itself is pretty good quality. I'd say it's maybe only slightly lower on quality than most of the PC controllers I've had in the past. Mainly because they have a metal base, whereas the Ace-Edge is plastic. Even though it comes with suction cups for the flightstick, I haven't had a need to use them yet. Maybe they'd be necessary if you're really heavy handed with your controllers.

It does have force feedback. So that's a big plus right there. And I kind of like how they solved the problem of rudder controls also.

Definitely try it out with the cockpit view. The default chase cam view does this game a disservice IMHO. If you've got a large enough display. This becomes a really immersive experience.

BTW. It's been asked before about the ammo use in the game. You DO run out after awhile. Although it's a pretty unrealistic number (30+ missiles of 2 types carried). So far in the missions I've been playing. You have to fly back to a nearby base and just do a quick "touch and go" landing to re-equip.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, I know it is just a bad rumor, but could anyone confirm AC6 is only a timed exclusive on the 360? And this game would eventually come to the PS3?


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 30, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Ok, I know it is just a bad rumor, but could anyone confirm AC6 is only a timed exclusive on the 360? And this game would eventually come to the PS3?



Ace Combat 6: OXM Says Ace Combat 6 Is 360 (Timed) Exclusive


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 30, 2007)

^ that's what I read too, that's why I asked.


----------

